

Why You Should Apply to TechStars Cloud - seats
http://www.techstars.com/why-you-should-apply-to-techstars-cloud/

======
dkador
I had an amazing time doing TechStars Cloud this year. Definitely apply if
you're considering it (or even if you're not). Happy to answer any questions
about it if people have them.

------
danoprey
This looks really, really interesting. What kind of stage of companies are you
aiming for? Is relocation a must?

~~~
seats
Everything from 2 people working on an idea who haven't yet quit their day job
all the way up to say ~1 million in revenue or ~1 million in funding.

That upper end is a bit of an outlier, but it happens enough that it's not
entirely rare. The median company probably has some type of prototype and is
pre-revenue.

Relocation is not a must. The program does take place in Texas and in order to
get maximum value, it's worth trying to figure out how to be here for the full
3 months, but there is no firm requirement and we have had success with a
'commuter' team that would come for a few weeks at a time alternating. Best
case scenario, you move here for 13 weeks. One of our prior founder's wife
back home called us 'internet camp'. I like to think of it more as a monastic
retreat for startups ;)

~~~
danoprey
Great, thanks a lot, following up via email.

~~~
dpe82
Also, true story re internet camp: <http://i.imgur.com/bjKtu.jpg>

~~~
danoprey
Hahaha. What did the friends get?

Asking my wife what I do is still a source of amusement.

~~~
dpe82
Care package of candy. This was just after the first month and very much
appreciated. :)

It was an incredible experience - all of the founders became really close
friends over the course of the program. It's probably because the class was so
technical that we bonded as closely as we did.

TechStars definitely helped moved our company forward, and I my network of
friends, mentors and confidants grew probably 10x. It's definitely worth it.

------
jhuckestein
I had the good fortune of sharing a night out with TechStars Cloud earlier
this year. Even though I just came to hang out with my friends that were in
the batch, they welcomed me into their Basketball box, included me in their
weekly highlights/lowlights session and I generally had a great time with
everyone.

I got the impression that things were much more close and intimate there than
at some other incubators that I've seen. After the game and weekly debriefing,
Jason came out with the entire group and we hit up some nice spots in San
Antonio. I think it was somebody's birthday as well. The entire class works
out of a shared office and there's a strong sense of camaraderie and
friendship.

If I had an applicable project right now, I wouldn't hesitate to apply.

. They

------
drone
TechStars is definitely a great resource, and they do a great job of selecting
the right companies as well. The last group was full of awesome. I've been
kicking around submitting a project I'm working on for next year's group as
well.

Jason is a great guy, and very much devoted to the incuabtor. It showed
through and created a lot of enthusiasm in the group, from my perspective, and
I was glad to be able to interact with them this past year.

------
nateweiss
As another founder of a TechStars Cloud company, I can tell you that Jason is
the real deal, and he and the other folks that run it really care about the
companies in the program. If you want to participate in an accelerator, and
you've got the kind of company or team that he's talking about
(techie/cloudy), I think you should really consider applying.

------
chrisbernard
I've mentored at TechStars Cloud and I've worked with a number of their
affiliate program members as well, the program is worth it if you can get in
and they do a great job of lighting up local ecosystems for startups.

------
dsolomon
Spam.

